# Termites in flower beds



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

What is the best DIY chemical for treating termites in flower beds and wooden flower pot in the yard?

I have found termites in our flower beds and whiskey barrel planters where I have my plumerias. Our house is two years old and was treated during construction and I have a termite warranty with yearly inspection in place so I'm not particularly worried about our structures. I just want to nail these things before they destroy my pots or my plant roots. I've been searching the doityourselfpestcontrol website but want something that will be safe to dig in when I plant additional plants.


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*fwiw*

Dont think its what youre after but I heard let used cigarette buts or tobacco soak in water for a period till water turns like tea then pour the water were you want to treat. say termites hate it. dont know if its true or would have any effect on the plants


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Go by Solutions on 1960/Perry rd get Bifen I/T .

I use it both inside and outside, I do mix stronger for outside.









John


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Be careful, I have opened bags of mulch and had termites swarm out of it. I always kinda spread it out and look before putting in final "spot" now.

Later
R3F


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Just heard on the garden show today, that in this area, if you use natural hardwood or cedar mulch from this area, you shouldn't have a termite problem because of the organic matter in the mulch. I dont think it will stop them if you have them now, but might be something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

I use permethrin to treat around my house and landscape, go to a feed/farm supply store and ask for help and they will point you in a good direction


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Taurus sc is better than Bifen it
Taurus is generic Termidor


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

Malathion will kill them for sure. I found some termites in my flower bed under a rock, poured some Malathion on them and problem solved.


----------

